# Some of my last compositions..



## SteveVillaMassone (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am Steve, from Paris, here you will have my last and old compositions. I have a double activity, I am a street musician and I also make "conventional concerts".

This one has no name, and is not totaly finished atm






Old stuff:






For this last one, I was under pressure, Valentina Lisitsa was watching me and played just after me, on the same piano.

Here you have a transcription I made for the four seasons, Vivaldi. It was live recorded in the street.






This video was posted by someone else, here you have some of my compositions (it was recorded on a very noisy area)






Feel free to check my other compositions/videos on my chanel and give your opinion. I will upload private stuff soon, like the noname piece, and will put it right here.

Have a good day


----------



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice to hear stuff which isn't expressionist on this forum! Excellent music and excellent playing! The second tune on the last video is my fave.


----------

